# ProTools HD native only?



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, this looks interesting:
With the increasing power of computers (8/12-core macs for example), AVID finally realised that native power is going realy powerfull!
They just released ProTools HD Native. Full PT-HD power without all that DSP (TDM) thingy... let's see if the price will be still HD: High Deficit (for the wallet):bigsmile:

Cheers,
-Marco


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm really underwhelmed. You still need a mac pro, and for the price, you might as well get HD and use the extra power either way. The "unlimited voices" is about all that appeals to me but i have a feeling that will come to TDM soon.

Thats me anyway.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

From what I understand, it still isn't a software-only solution - you need an HD card for it to run without any DSP. Progress...


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah its still a card and sweetwater has them listed for 3.5k....

Like i said, TDM is still a much better contender. If you're gonna throw that sort of money at a system, unless your hell bent on using avid converters with logic (get a apogee if you want to do that) TDM is still very VERY cost effective.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

I suspect its performance will be quite good. And ADC.
However, just to get the same I/O capabilities as an 002 or 0003 (PT LE), you'll be dropping close to $7000.00 . Outside of film/tv soundtracks, who really needs 192 tracks?


----------

